# New York Fluke regulations for this year



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Forced to comply with strict federal restrictions, New York State Department of Environmental Conservation (DEC) Commissioner Pete Grannis today announced new limits for summer flounder (fluke) for the upcoming recreational fishing season. 



For 2009, the minimum size limit will be 21 inches, compared to 20.5 last year. The bag limit will be two fish, down from four. Additionally, there will be a split season: 

Open: May 15 – June 15.

Closed: June 16 – July 2.

Open: July 3 – August 17.

Closed thereafter.



New York has been mandated by the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission and the Mid-Atlantic Fisheries Management Council to reduce fluke harvest from last year. To comply with the mandate, DEC convened a series of meetings with the Marine Resources Advisory Council – made up of representatives of the recreational fishing community – to develop options that would protect the historically busiest fluke fishing periods on both the north and south shores of Long Island. Commissioner Grannis said the selected option would maintain a viable fluke fishery for all anglers while ensuring that New York meets the federal requirements.



Federal Lawsuit Over Fluke Management: Commissioner Grannis pointed out that in 2008 New York filed a federal lawsuit challenging the methods and data used to manage coastal fluke populations. The lawsuit claims that the National Marine Fisheries Service violated federal law by using outdated and scientifically unreliable data to establish fluke harvest limits along the Atlantic Coast, resulting in inequitable treatment of New York anglers. For example, in 2008 an angler on the New York side of Raritan Bay could land four fluke per day with each fish measuring at least 20.5 inches long while someone on the New Jersey side of the bay could land eight fluke at only 18 inches long.



New York is prepared to quickly make adjustments to the fluke season and bag limits in the event that the court renders a favorable decision this season, the commissioner said.



“These are difficult times for our saltwater anglers and the fishing industry overall,” Commissioner Grannis said. “The limits that we have set – with the input of the fishing community – are not ideal but are the best compromise for all of New York’s anglers under the severe federal restrictions. While making the adjustments for 2009, we will continue to use all available means to ensure that New York’s anglers are not placed at a disadvantage by unfair federal requirements.”



Renee Goodbee

NYS DEC

Press Office

625 Broadway

Albany, NY 12233-1016

518-402-8000


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

to get a sense of how bad this is CT. the regulatoins are:

Summer Flounder (Fluke) 
Minimum length: 19.5 inches 
Daily creel limit: 5 fish per angler
Season: Open May 24 - September 1


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Wow 21'' and 2 keepers...brutal


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

yawn what else is new.

ny has a 21'' while jersey has what like? 16" ? roflcopters.

sigh. i dont even know whens the last time ive caught a 20" fluke.
i caught a short, throw em back. the crazy guy next to me. probably hooks the same one. 
puts it into his bag and leaves.

sigh. this is ny for ya.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Special Conditions:
Summer flounder may not have heads or tails removed or be otherwise cleaned, cut, filleted, or skinned until brought to shore, with the following exception: the white side fillet or white skin only of a legal size fluke may be removed to use as bait. The carcass of the fluke with dark side completely intact must be retained for inspection of size limit and counts against the possession limit.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

That's why I'll fish in Conn. in the sound NY stinks the blind leadind the people who can see lets have a cow fart tax too:--|


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

ooeric said:


> yawn what else is new.
> 
> ny has a 21'' while jersey has what like? 16" ? roflcopters.
> 
> ...


Jerz is 8 at 18''


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I just went to the Ct website and the Fluke regulations are now listed at TBD very soon so I have a feeling that they will chance to mirror the New York regulations


----------

